
Ask HN: Solopreneur(Tech) seeks pricing demo/selling/negotiation advice - dudeofjude
Hey Guys,<p>I have kind of spent some 3 months on designing a product. The collective features that I provide, if you use other softwares would cost somewhere around 500 - 600 USD per month.<p>The MVP is ready, and I want to approach the first customer. I want to do a demo for him. And then make sure at least he pays me half the market price.<p>If you kind of throw in pointers how to go about price negotiation, and convince him to use my product. It will be really helpful for me.<p>I am basically a developer, mostly geeky, don&#x27;t possess good sales skills. So feel free to throw in whatever you want to.<p>Thanks!
======
lifeisstillgood
1\. Identify twenty likely customers, mostly through LinkedIn

2\. Contact them with a short honest linkedin mail thing. (It comes at 20 quid
a month or so to LinkedIn).

3\. Arrange demos with as many if them as possible - online or in person.

4\. Be clear what benefits the product gives these people - more accurate
tracking? How much is that worth? There is always a way to get to the bottom
line - post here if you are stuck

5\. In the demo focus in the benefit to them.

6\. Pricing - ask them what they would pay first. They will probably push
back. Don't be silly at this point. Stick with your 500/mth figure. If they
are interested great. If they want to pay less that's also great but then
_they must give or do something for the discount_. - mostly that can be being
part of the beta program - where they are obliged to take a ten min how's it
going call with you each month the discount applies.

7\. Send an invoice the day they say yes. Don't faff about with credit cards -
send invoice and chase up.

I have missed some stuff - but try that

------
inovica
If you don't mind me saying I think you need to get out of your comfort zone
and talk with people about your product. It will make a massive difference and
you will not be finding out 2nd or 3rd hand what people like and don't like.
Thats what I did years ago with my first one and it made a massive difference.
I was naturally shy when younger (as many people are) but conquering that made
a huge difference. Good luck with it

